# will penn 209 levelwind hold 5 color lead?



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I have a penn 209 levelwind and wondered if it will hold 5 colors of leadcore and enough braid backing? Thanks, Bryan


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Yes


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

cool..I have an accudepth plus 47lc and was going to put the lead on that, but didn't really see the need for a linecounter with leadcore setup. I was going to respool my 2 rigger reels one of which is the 209 and thought that would be better for the lead?? Thanks again, Bryan


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

The 209 is the perfect short core and half core size. I have a bunch of them. I use 309's for 10 colors.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

How many yards of 30# power pro braid will fit on the 209 as backer with 5 colors of lead on top? I appreciate the info guys, thank you
Bryan


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't know for sure.. but a lot. I would be sure that 110 yards would fit (that's one who small spool last time I checked). I wouldn't be too afraid to go all the way to 200 since were talking braid. I would go for 110-150 and not wory about it. When I was just getting started I crammed 10 colors onto a 209 and caught fish with it, I wouldn't recommend that, but that gives you and idea how much room is really on those reels.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

BryPaulD said:


> How many yards of 30# power pro braid will fit on the 209 as backer with 5 colors of lead on top? I appreciate the info guys, thank you
> Bryan


Don't know. I've always guessed at it but you'll have plenty. Most important thing to remember is to put down a starter length of mono before the braid so that it does not slip on the spool. 20-30 feet is plenty


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a couple 209 reels with 10 colors it makes it kinda interesting with a nice king on ,I get close to the bottom but have never broke one off yet ,5 colors would work fine .Bud


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

There should be room for a full 300 yard spool behind your leader and 5 colors of lead. Instead of mono you can put electrical tape on the spool prior to the braid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Sixshooter said:


> Instead of mono you can put electrical tape on the spool prior to the braid


That's a great tip. It works well.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Sixshooter said:


> There should be room for a full 300 yard spool behind your leader and 5 colors of lead. Instead of mono you can put electrical tape on the spool prior to the braid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I must be doing something wrong cause I've had that slip on me with braid Jim Wrap it a good 2-3 levels of thickness too. I stayed with the mono. Never failed me. Tape has worked for me with the wire.


----------



## snaggg (Jul 11, 2006)

The only problem that I have ever had with a penn 209 was the Willis knot being to large to fit through the eye of the reel. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

tgafish said:


> Wrap it a good 2-3 levels of thickness too.


That's probably your problem. Too many wraps before taping it. Just wrap the braid around the a half dozen times and tape it down. Its important the tape is on both the bare spool and the braid, not just on the braid.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Okay, she's all spooled up. I have some mono ono first, just enough to to cover. I put a full 150 yard spool of 30# power pro braid and then 5 colors of 27# suffix leadcore, then about a 30' section of 20# big game mono leader. All lines tied together with double uni knots. There is plenty of room left over on that reel.
Do you think that 20# big game is good leader, or I have some 30# suffix mono??


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Reel fill calc says you can get 300yds of power pro 5 colors and put 40yds of 25lb leader on and still not be full. Personally I would put at least 30 to 40 yards of 25lb mono on before the braid to fill the spool. Those are great reels but slow so the extra backer will help speed retreive rates.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Here is a trick I use to make sure a reel is full to the top, even not knowing how much to put on. Take a like reel, an empty 209.First put on your leader, then the lead core and then fill reel to top with backing. Now just put that set up and reel it onto the 209 you want it to be on. Ta-Da a full reel. No guessing on how much backing to put on.

Works good on linecounters if you keep track of how much backing you reel on top. 

Wayne


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

BryPaulD said:


> Do you think that 20# big game is good leader, or I have some 30# suffix mono??


20# Big game will do the job just fine! You want to reduce strength from your backing to your leader. So if you do experience a break off, it will only be your leader.

Powerpro (#30) ---> leadcore (27#) ----> Leader (#20).


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Take Five said:


> Here is a trick I use to make sure a reel is full to the top, even not knowing how much to put on. Take a like reel, an empty 209.First put on your leader, then the lead core and then fill reel to top with backing. Now just put that set up and reel it onto the 209 you want it to be on. Ta-Da a full reel. No guessing on how much backing to put on.
> 
> Works good on linecounters if you keep track of how much backing you reel on top.
> 
> Wayne


I agree on the line counters. They make life easier and provide more information. I use them on all of my setups, leadcore, rigger rods, copper, and obviously low and high divers...


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't be surprised when your crew runs the other way when a king rips that 209 with leadcore on it. LOL

Retrieve is like 2" per turn


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

haha...funny you mentioned that. I thought it was slow...I was thinking about turning that set up over to the other reel I have..being a shimano speedmaster


----------

